# How many languages do you speak or would you like to speak?



## user2 (Apr 5, 2006)

I just wanna know!
I went to my grandpa's 70th birthday and there were thre or four people who talked to each other in Polish and I was all like "Damn I wanna know what they're talking about!!!"
So I went to a book store and bought a small book of Polish grammar and phrases! Now I'm learning it like crazy! I can say bird, refrigerator, wet, spoon, rocket and Bite me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Besides that I speak:
* German (my mothertongue)
* English (I think I'm doing pretty well, huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
* French (I had 10 years of French class and I barely know any words!)

But I looove to speak:
* Spanish
* Italian 
* Japanese
* Polish
fluent!!!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 5, 2006)

VV your English is perfect!

I only know English but have studied Italian and Spanish in school and only remember bits and pieces.  I want to learn them fluently as well as French.


----------



## GimpyPoop (Apr 5, 2006)

Yo,
I speak:
English
Chinese - but only the easy conversational stuff, I can understand it better than I can speak it, let's say! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I seem to get more fluent when drunk apparently!
And I know ASL pretty fluently!
LN


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 5, 2006)

i speak english (duh) and spanish w/ near fluency. i'm a spanish major who has learned everything from 7 years in school, since none of my family speaks it (we're italian)


----------



## christina83 (Apr 5, 2006)

i speak english, and welsh. I aso know some french and a tiny bit if german.Id like to learn more though.


----------



## x20Deepx (Apr 5, 2006)

I speak English, Mandarin, and Spanish (not extremely fluent, but passable).

I took six+ years of Latin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But that's only written.


----------



## rcastel10 (Apr 5, 2006)

I speak english and spanish. I would love to learn french. I took french classes in high school and remember some things but mostly forgot it all.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 5, 2006)

I am fluent in English. That's my mother tongue but I can speak some German and some Spanish. I understand more German than I can speak though. I'm working on it everyday. Oh well, it'll come with time.


----------



## professionaltart (Apr 5, 2006)

I speak English (mother tongue), French and Spanish fluently, Italian conversational and very little of Chinese Mandarin I can understand it better than I can speak it. I took Danish my last semester at college and that was fun!

I'd like to learn Mandarin Chinese and Portuguese. I think the I got the knack of languages from my aunt, she can speak 7 different ones (not like dialects of languages) fluently!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 5, 2006)

I speak/write English and Spanish. I can understand French pretty damn well. 

I want to learn Arabic, Portuguese and Bengali.


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 5, 2006)

I speak English, Spanish, and some Hebrew and German.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christina83* 
_i speak english, and welsh. I aso know some french and a tiny bit if german.Id like to learn more though._

 
Are you welsh?


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Apr 6, 2006)

I speak English and Spanish. I would love to learn Portuguese, Italian and greek


----------



## JJones (Apr 6, 2006)

-


----------



## toby1 (Apr 6, 2006)

approx 7 to varying degrees
English
Spanish
Portuguese
Italian(understand it better than speaking it)
Quechua
French
Various bits of American Indian languages, a few words in Kurdish, Greek, and Tagalog


----------



## Ambi (Apr 6, 2006)

I speak Finnish, Swedish and English and a little Russian, I'd love to learn to speak French, it sounds so sophisticated, haha.


----------



## Pei (Apr 6, 2006)

English, mandarin, mandarin dialect, tiny weeny bit of Malay & Tamil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had learnt jap for a yr and could barely remember anything...ahhh I know "toilet'!


----------



## Urbana (Apr 6, 2006)

i speak:
spanish
english
french
and a bit of german ( i dont like it!)

would love to speak japanish and maybe some skandinavian one...


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Apr 6, 2006)

I speak English & Italian and 2 types of Italian dialect that are sooooo far off from one another!


----------



## 1MaCaDDicT (Apr 6, 2006)

i can speak English, Italian and Spanish fluently... almost there w. French yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## tigrazza (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 
_I speak English & Italian and 2 types of Italian dialect that are sooooo far off from one another!_

 
I'm curious about these dialects: where did you learned them? :>


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 6, 2006)

I can speak English and Italian, a fair amount of French and a tiny bit of Japanese.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 6, 2006)

I speak Englis and Coonass (its a Louisiana thing) I can understand a tiny bit of spanish as well as speak a tiny bit, but id liek to learn more... Id like to know how to speak atleast 3 languages but I dont have anyone to teach moe and im to much of a procrastinator to get someone to help me lol!


----------



## tigrazza (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_I can speak English and Italian, a fair amount of French and a tiny bit of Japanese._

 
Ma quante persone che parlano italiano, non l'avrei mai detto!


----------



## missdiorable (Apr 6, 2006)

i speak english lol & i know a good bit of spanish 
i want to learn italian & french


----------



## Parishoon (Apr 6, 2006)

I wish I knew more languages. It's one of my goals to better my language skills, especially the ones I don't know too well.
Currently I speak on a more or less fluent level:
Persian, English

I can get by in a pinch (but need to work on them):
Spanish, German, Arabic

I want to learn:
French, Turkish, Hindi/Urdu, Porteugese

My cousin has a friend who speaks Roma, I think that'd be totally cool to learn it


----------



## christina83 (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *here_is_gone_88* 
_Are you welsh?_

 
hehe, yeah I'm welsh


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 6, 2006)

I speak English. I grew up with my Japanese Grandma who always spoke Japanese to me. And I only know a little, I guess I should of paid more attention to what she was saying. LOL I took Spanish and French in school. I remember very little French. I can understand spanish ok, I know some things, I can't keep up with my spanish freinds. LOL They talk so fast.

I would loove to learn Japanese and become more fluent in Spanish.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christina83* 
_hehe, yeah I'm welsh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im welsh too! 50 % the rest swedish and like 4 percent dutch and swiss and irish hhaah


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Apr 7, 2006)

I speak french (going to France this summer whoo hoo!) and english but...

I would love to learn to speak Greek because my SO and his entire family basically only speak Greek (well SO speaks english, but not his parents!)... and I want to know what they're saying about me! LOL j/k

I would also love to learn Japanese just because I am fascinated with their culture and anime. I just love the language. I would love to go to Japan someday.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 7, 2006)

I can speak English, French and Tagalog fairly fluently. Learnt French in school & uni, Tagalog (main dialect of Filipino) I picked up as I lived there for a year as a kid. Went back over a year ago for 2 weeks and in 1 week, I was fluent again. Yea!

I could also survive in Japan on my limited knowledge of the language, it was much better a few years back. Also have a smattering of Spanish from my Tagalog (!) & French knowledge. Tagalog has a lot of Spanish in it, would you believe!

Desperately want to learn German, have some ace German pals and would love to go there too. Also important in terms of classical music. Latin too, but highly unlikely I'll get that far.


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Apr 8, 2006)

i can speak, read, write and understand english, korean and conversational japanese.
i would like to learn spanish as i only know how to ask questions but not understand the answers hah.
mandarin as well seeing how 1 in 6 people is chinese.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 8, 2006)

just english hah
done 6 high school years of french and kno useless words like pool, sea, i am etc lol 
it annoyed me i dont have the patience to learn stuff like femine and masculine words etc lol


----------



## luminious (Apr 8, 2006)

I speak english and spanish.. being puerto rican my spanish is very slangy and if i talk to different kinds of spanish people sometimes they dont understand.


----------



## Rank_as (Apr 8, 2006)

deleted


----------



## jmdulock (Apr 8, 2006)

I really need to learn Spanish cuz it would be really helpful in nursing.


----------



## vwilliams (Apr 8, 2006)

Polish - (In a famillial context - My Mom's side of the family speak it when we get together)

Italian - conversational (I lived in the Veneto and Tuscany for a little while)
Chinese - limited (took it in college)
French - four years in high school


----------



## Shanti (Apr 13, 2006)

I speak trailer trash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I speak English fluently, and I don't take French in school anymore but anyways I know the very basic (not future tense... I forgot it from school) stuff. I know very minimal Spanish (I'm taking it in school for the 2nd year now) and I can BARELY speak Laotian (it's in Asia)- but I can understand enough of it to live. =)


----------



## stacey (Apr 13, 2006)

I speak English. OH YEA!

I want to learn:
Tagalog (my mother tounge)
Farsi (so I can communicate better w/ my in-laws)
Arabic (so I can start praying)
Urdo (so I can understand Indian movies w/o reading subtitles)
Spanish (duh! cause like everyone in California speaks it)

Parishoon, are you Persian? My husband is Afghan.


----------



## enka (Apr 15, 2006)

I speak German, English (I hope to speak it better than I write it), Russian, Polish and Serbocroatian. 
I'm doing a PhD in slavic studies, so this explans why I'm focused on slavic langugages.

I did Latin at school (7 years).


----------



## Scintilla (May 16, 2006)

I speak Finnish (my mother tongue), English, Swedish and German. I'd like to learn French and Italian too, mainly because they sound so beautiful! They'd also be quite useful as I'm into wine and they're the main languages in the wine world. I'm hoping to work in Norway at some point, so I guess I'll have to learn some Norwegian too.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 16, 2006)

I speak English and Vietnamese fluently while I can only speak a bit of French, German, and Spanish. I would love to learn all the languages in this world! =)


----------



## quandolak (May 16, 2006)

.....


----------



## Willa (May 16, 2006)

Je parle français, c'est ma langue maternelle 
I do speak and write english but sometimes I still make mistakes...
I started a german class but stopped it to soon, I'd really like to learn it well. 
Maybe some russian(?) too


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 16, 2006)

I speak some french, some german.  There are about 7 languages that I would like to be fluent in.  Hmmm, that may take some time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know a lot of basic words in several languages due to travel, but my skill level would lead to very short converations.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, I do have a very special gift with languages.  I am able to swear in several different languages.  I am quite proud of that.  Kind of like a really cultured potty mouth.


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 
_Je parle français, c'est ma langue maternelle 
I do speak and write english but sometimes I still make mistakes...
I started a german class but stopped it to soon, I'd really like to learn it well. 
Maybe some russian(?) too_

 

Je parle francais, aussi Willa! I took 4 years of it in high school and then placed into 102 my freshman year...I didn't take a language last year (wish I did) and this past Spring I took *Portuguese which I LOOOOOVE*!! I can't wait to take the upper-level class in the Fall, but until then I'm gonna pick up one of those little language kits from Barnes and Nobles or Amazon.com. I've always dreamed of visiting Brazil (I'm hoping to take a trip there as a gift to myself after graduation) so I figured it _might_ be helpful to learn the native tongue, ya know?

I can also speak/understand a little Spanish, but I'd like to be better at it since I wanna move to CA or FL someday....I can also speak/understand Padua (pronounced potwah)--it originated in Jamaica I believe  , but my mother is from Trinidad and the rest of her family is from Grenada/St. Croix and they speak a certain dialect of it as well....if you guys know who Sean Paul is, he speaks Padua! I'd like to learn Arabic and Swahili as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's good to see so many women want to broaden their horizons (or have already done so) and expand their cultural knowledge! This is a really motivating thread, Thanks OP


----------



## Willa (May 16, 2006)

SChotgurrl, alors je décrète que nous sommes amies dès aujourd'hui!

Never been to South Carolina..


----------



## depecher (May 17, 2006)

I speak English and can get by in Spanish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also speak THE most important language for this website:MAC.


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 
_SChotgurrl, alors je décrète que nous sommes amies dès aujourd'hui!

Never been to South Carolina.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Pourquoi oui, Willa je conviennent totalement!

I've never been to Canada either! I'd love to visit someday though....*sighs dreamily*


----------



## Willa (May 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 
_Pourquoi oui, Willa je conviennent totalement!

I've never been to Canada either! I'd love to visit someday though....*sighs dreamily*_

 
You should come over this summer!
I have a place for you at home


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 17, 2006)

Seriously???? I found tickets on studentuinverse for $300!!!! Girl don't tempt me cuz I seriously would do it!!!!!


----------



## Darleene (May 17, 2006)

i speak german (mothertongue), english (could be better :-()
and i want to learn spanish in summer


----------



## midnightlouise (May 17, 2006)

English is the only language I am proficient in, although I do speak some Spanish. I had 2 years of German and a year of Latin in college, so just enough to be dangerous lol! I am in the process of learning Hieroglyphs (although no one knows how ancient Egyptian was pronounced as they didn't have vowels....) and I have to learn Arabic at some point in the next 3 years.  Whew.  I'm going to be really confused lol!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 17, 2006)

I can speak English (mothertongue), i used to be really fluent in French but i forgotton most of it, i can order a beer and cola in spanish and some other stuff, couple words in german and thats it lol


----------



## Willa (May 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 
_Seriously???? I found tickets on studentuinverse for $300!!!! Girl don't tempt me cuz I seriously would do it!!!!!_

 
I'm serious!
If we get to know each other, it could be fun, i'd help you with your french and you with my english.

Just pm me and we'll ''talk''


----------



## J-Anne (May 18, 2006)

basically i'd just like to "finish" what languages i've started learning.. in order of progress not counting English which is my mother tongue..
Spanish (which i can understand and speak quite a bit more than i give myself credit for, hence the first place but if someone asks i'll be like "i don't know much)
German 
Japanese
French


----------



## Lalli (May 21, 2006)

I speak fluent english
Arabic when i pray althought would love to hold a conversation in it
urdu, punjabi, hinko, one or two pushto words
and did spanish at school think i've forgotten most of it!


----------



## msgraveyard (May 22, 2006)

i speak english, cantonese and mandarin

i want to learn french, finnish, spanish and italian! : D


----------



## Luxurious (May 30, 2006)

i speak german...and a little bit english. french not so good but i understand something. I learn it in school and english, too. i would speak spanish and more english and french.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 30, 2006)

ehhhh sad to sat English is my second language and korean is my first, but i must admit im better at english


----------



## MacVirgin (May 30, 2006)

offcouse dutch cause in live in holland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, english and fluent spanish. understand and speak a little portugese and capverdiaan


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 20, 2007)

*What languages do you speak?*

What languages do you speak? out of curiousity since I know alot of us are from all over.

I speak Arabic and English with native proficiency (Arabic, then English and Italian). My Italian is fluent but I sometimes get tripped up over small phrases...

My Russian is very good, but not quite fluent. Hard to find someone to speak to at school in it (and my class is terrible). 
Working on my French, but it's a half-hearted effort ~.~


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I am jealous!!! I speak Engligh and Spanish. English is my first language but I was raised speaking both... lost some of the Spanish but I still consider myself fluent.


----------



## Holly (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak English, French and Spanish, fluent in all of them


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, and I'm working on French (I'm in French 1 at HS and I'm planning on taking it all four years). Hopefully, that will help me become fluent.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak Vietnamese and English fluently. I've taken 6 years of French during high school and college, but I don't speak it as well.


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak English.Polish & French halfway...


----------



## amoona (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Arabic, Portuguese, and English


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, german and hungarian...all fluently


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, Spanish and Italian.


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Spanish was my first language and I speak it, and write it fluently.
English, and Im working on Italian!


----------



## Jeannine8 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English and Spanish, fluently.


----------



## lara (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English as a first language, conversational German and Indonesian. I really should pick up some basic Cantonese for work; I'm located in one of the biggest shopping areas for Chinese tourists and the language barrier is a total stumper sometimes.


----------



## Ambi (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Finnish, Swedish and English fluently, a little bit of German and Russian but not well enough to actually communicate with native speakers, I understand them but they might not understand me ;D


----------



## medusalox (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English is my native language. I've taken French classes since I was 10, and I majored in it for a year before I switched...I've gotten a little rusty since then, but I think I could manage! I minored in German at the same time.

I've tried to teach myself Italian, Russian, Latin (useful, right?), and more German, but I'm at basic levels of those.

Currently, I'm teaching myself Arabic. It's difficult!


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English as native tongue, fluent Italian, conversational French and German.

I'm fluent at talking absolute gibberish, though


----------



## SandMantas (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English and conversational French. I really  need to practice my french, as I'd like to stay up with it, but I can't really find anyone to practice with.
I've taken some spanish and arabic, and I'm teaching myself a bit of Russian.

Languages are one of my loves in life. I'd love to take more language classes, but my schedule just doesn't allow it. I was also planning on a study abroad, but I won't be able to do that now (but it's for a good reason- internship!)


----------



## user79 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, German and French fluently.


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English (American 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and Polish, fluently

and about 3 words in french (for the 3 years i studied)


----------



## amoona (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_Currently, I'm teaching myself Arabic. It's difficult!_

 
Girl trust me you'll pick it up if you hear it spoken. You just have to get the accent down. Reading is EASY too because everything is written how it sounds so you just memorize the sounds of the letters and you're good.


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak English, Chinese and Taiwanese. I am in US, English is my 2nd language. I am learning it everyday


----------



## silverblackened (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, Mandarin, and working on Japanese. I also speak Teochew (a Chinese dialect) and um, Singlish. Which is essentially broken English mixed with Malay, Chinese, Tamil, etc. words and phrases, and a "language" that people generally aren't proud of, but hey, it's a total science to speak it right!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Overall I can speak in Malay-fluent, Indonesian-fluent, Arabic(standard Arabic, I hardly to catch with native slang), Thai(lil bit), Cantonese(try to master), and I can understand some Spanish,Japanese and Korea's words but cannot really talk.


----------



## Corien (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Dutch and English fluently, Englisch being my first language. I'm still learning French, but I'm not good at it.

I also had German classes for two years, but I chose French over German, probably going to get German classes in one and a half year.


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 

 
_Overall I can speak in Malay-fluent, Indonesian-fluent, Arabic(standard Arabic, I hardly to catch with native slang), Thai(lil bit), Cantonese(try to master), and I can understand some Spanish,Japanese and Korea's words but cannot really talk._

 
Goodness, u r Miss Universe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's very impressive! Where are you from?


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

WOW you ladies are quite impresive! 

Medusalox - I totally want to learn both Latin and Greek! I think they would both be incredibly useful for learning other languages. 

I'm trying to talk DH into taking Italian, and then French I think is next on the list after that.


----------



## Willa (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SandMantas* 

 
_English and conversational French. I really  need to practice my french, as I'd like to stay up with it, but I can't really find anyone to practice with.
I've taken some spanish and arabic, and I'm teaching myself a bit of Russian.

Languages are one of my loves in life. I'd love to take more language classes, but my schedule just doesn't allow it. I was also planning on a study abroad, but I won't be able to do that now (but it's for a good reason- internship!)_

 





We could be friends, I need to improve my english 

French is my language, I learned english in school but I'm losing it, bit by bit


----------



## SandMantas (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_





We could be friends, I need to improve my english 

French is my language, I learned english in school but I'm losing it, bit by bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would absolutely love that! I can definitely help you with your english in exchange for you helping me with my french, if you'd like! I'm so scared I'll lose it all, but I still can understand and read things quite well, but I'm just worried I won't have opportunities in the next several years to really practice.


----------



## MAC is love (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Spanish was my first language, and I learned English when I started school. Fluent in both


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Arabic (my 1st language), English & French =)


----------



## jenii (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak Japanese at an intermediate level.

I also have a pathetically basic grasp of Spanish, French, and German.


----------



## asian_eyes (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, Mandarin, Cantonese, ShangHai-nese dialect, learning French


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I Speak English. I live in California and feel that I shouldn't have to learn another language until I visit another country. Then I will learn that Country's language before hand


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I learned Cantonese and English at the same time.

I know a little spanish, too.​


----------



## LuvBeMac (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summer6310* 

 
_Goodness, u r Miss Universe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's very impressive! Where are you from?_

 
I am from Malaysia so my mother tongue is Malay. I lived next to Thailand when I was a kid, so I learned it in order to befriend with them.
My grandmum Indonesian native, she speaks Indonesian with me.
During secondary school I tooe Arabic class for 5 years. It is a must!
Now Im in university I learned Spanish, Cantonese, and Japanase. Koreans language I learned from my friend but I only understand the word but cannot talk..All and all, Im poor at writing


----------



## aeni (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Wow- amongst all of you I feel like the odd stupid American who's forced to learn Spanish then immediately does a brain dump.


----------



## Risser (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Chinese (1st language), English for my job and Minnan(Taiwanese, my grandfarther asked me to speck it when I was a child). I am learning Japanese and German.


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_English, German and French fluently._

 
Woow, I didn't know that you were speaking French when I sent you pms in english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I speak French (my mother tongue) & English. Although I've got Spanish and Italian blood, I can't have a proper conversation. I used to speak Spanish a while ago (I've learned it during 4-5 years) but I have forgotten a lot


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English & Italian!!!


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English & Tagalog fluently. I'd love to learn more French though!


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I am fluent in both English and Spanish...


----------



## geeko (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Mandarin and english.

Learning a bit of japanese.


----------



## Taj (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Cantonese-native, Putonghua (Mandarin), English - all fluent. some Japanese and German.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

my first language is English but i can speak a bit of French and Spanish, and i can say random little words in German and 'Hello' in japanese


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak English and Russian, with a little bit of spanish and some yiddish phrases thrown in :-D


----------



## MAC Mel (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

laotian and english....and a lil bit of thai


----------



## malvidia (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

i'm surprised  to see how many people know italian... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm happy!

italian is my mothertongue and i speak english and serbocroat (or serbian and croatian if you prefer)! i tried learning french but it was a total failure


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, French, Greek and Spanish all fluently.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

english is my native and i consider myself fluent in spanish (as im often correcting my teacher... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

i know a bit of german on my own and im taking it in school next year. i also have a book on russian, and i know the alphabet but i'm not sure if i want to learn any more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im thinking of sticking to languages with the alphabet i'm used to.

and i can understand very basic italian and portuguese due to my love for spanish.

i want to tackle french some day!


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English,Arabic and Spanish


----------



## LuvBeMac (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

How I would love to learn Italian.. I don't know even a word!! Like French
I know what is good morning, good night and hi but Italian, zero


----------



## Padmita (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I'm a native german speaker, but I'm also fluent in spanish (SO is from Peru so we always speak a mix of spanish and some german) and english. Apart from that, I studied Latin and French at school and brazilian portuguese at university!


----------



## Vale (May 6, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak Italian, my mothertongue, basic english and spanish and I will learn Rumanian


----------



## vivaXglamlove (May 6, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Spanish and some french.


----------



## arabian girl (May 6, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

hmmmmmmmmmm.....i do speak arabic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  & english


----------



## TeaCup (May 6, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak a lil Italian (I'm really bad with the grammer though), some Spanish, and English!


----------



## Urbana (May 6, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

could someone please help me with my english???
i want to know whats the word for: when you are with a boy and you just kiss and touch and stuff, but not making love, and he hasnt have to be your boyfriend


----------



## 3jane (May 6, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Russian is my first language, English second.  I'm fluent in both, but now I think my English is more robust since I use it so much more.  Plus, I have terrible high school French (my speaking is atrocious, but I can understand conversational French rather well).


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 6, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Urbana* 

 
_could someone please help me with my english???
i want to know whats the word for: when you are with a boy and you just kiss and touch and stuff, but not making love, and he hasnt have to be your boyfriend _

 
sounds like "making out " to me..


----------



## minerva (May 6, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak english, cantonese, mandarin, I can understand several other chinese dialects (I just can't really speak them), and I studied french for 4 years... not enough to hold a conversation, though.


----------



## KAIA (May 6, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I  speak Spanish and English.
I can understand italian and portuguese.
Trying to learn Bulgarian...


----------



## KAIA (May 6, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Padmita* 

 
_I'm a native german speaker, but I'm also fluent in spanish (SO is from Peru so we always speak a mix of spanish and some german) and english. Apart from that, I studied Latin and French at school and brazilian portuguese at university!_

 
hey Padmita! who was from Peru?? that's where i'm from!


----------



## mzreyes (May 6, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

english, 2 philippine dialects (tagalog & ilocano), spanish, a bit of italian. I started a french class during senior year, but dropped it because I wanted to have a half day schedule. haha!! kinda regret it though because it really is a beautiful language


----------



## Padmita (May 8, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_hey Padmita! who was from Peru?? that's where i'm from!_

 
My fiancé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! From which part of Peru are you??


----------



## Urbana (May 8, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

and... what does 'ditto' means??????


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 8, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Urbana* 

 
_and... what does 'ditto' means??????_

 
The same as you, like instead of saying "me too" you use "ditto".

Great slang site: www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## Urbana (May 8, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

thank you girls!!!!


----------



## eulchen (May 9, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

my native tongue is german and i would rate my english level as advanced. had 4 years of french in school but i remember just little basic stuff. have started to learn spanish and swedish last year.


----------



## Raerae (May 9, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak:

English
Valley Girl
l33t sp34k
and
Spanglish


----------



## GalleyGirl (May 9, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak some Japanese because I studied in college, and studied abroad for a year.  I'd speak a lot more if i went back there to work (like teach English), but I can't because leaving my bf for a year means we'd probably break up. :-(


----------



## Urbana (May 9, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I speak:

English
Valley Girl
l33t sp34k
and
Spanglish_

 

oh i speak spanglish too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and what is valley girl??


----------



## xJUDYx (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

english & vietnamese..my bf is laotian..so im learning here and there. haha


----------



## Raerae (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Urbana* 

 
_oh i speak spanglish too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and what is valley girl??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
like OMG... How do you not know how to speak Valley Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whateva!

lol..

Valley speak is so fetch!

Haha...  I was just making fun of myself by saying I speak Valley Girl.  I have a bad habit of abusing the 3 best words ever, "OH MY GOD!" and other catchy words that LA/OC girls use lol.  That and I tend to talk really fast, so like, when I talk to people not from around here, they are like, "huh?" lol...  Until they get used to it anyways.  If I'm talking to people informally anyways.

My Mom hates it, because she says it makes me sound dumb lol.  But I don't really care, since if I'm talking that way, it's not in a situation where I need to watch my P's and Q's, and it's fun.  It's not like I speak like that all the time, and I can speak very formally, enunciating all my words clearly and not useing, "like" or "um" if I'm in a situation that calls for it.

Think, "Legally Blonde" lol.  I come off like her sometimes. Where due to how I speak, people assume less of me.  And it's always fun when they realise I'm not just another ditzy OC/LA girl.


----------



## Jade (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_like OMG... How do you not know how to speak Valley Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whateva!

lol..

Valley speak is so fetch!

Haha... I was just making fun of myself by saying I speak Valley Girl. I have a bad habit of abusing the 3 best words ever, "OH MY GOD!" and other catchy words that LA/OC girls use lol. That and I tend to talk really fast, so like, when I talk to people not from around here, they are like, "huh?" lol... Until they get used to it anyways. If I'm talking to people informally anyways.

My Mom hates it, because she says it makes me sound dumb lol. But I don't really care, since if I'm talking that way, it's not in a situation where I need to watch my P's and Q's, and it's fun. It's not like I speak like that all the time, and I can speak very formally, enunciating all my words clearly and not useing, "like" or "um" if I'm in a situation that calls for it.

Think, "Legally Blonde" lol. I come off like her sometimes. Where due to how I speak, people assume less of me. And it's always fun when they realise I'm not just another ditzy OC/LA girl._

 

One of my best friends is from San Fernando Valley, California and totally speaks valley girl! I think it's kinda cute really. She knows when not to use it though


----------



## Raerae (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_One of my best friends is from San Fernando Valley, California and totally speaks valley girl! I think it's kinda cute really. She knows when not to use it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol... yeh, it has it's time and place.


----------



## sabn786 (May 13, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

im fluent in english, urdu (native tongue) and conversational spanish..i took it in HS for 5-6yrs...i am dyinggg to learn arabic though..


----------



## n_c (May 13, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_I am fluent in both English and Spanish...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!


----------



## redambition (May 13, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

i speak english and polish, with a bit of schoolgirl french. the polish is pretty fluent but i'm a bit rusty. i can also understand serbian, croatian, ukranian and russian, in terms of getting the gist of what someone is saying (they are all in the same language family as polish).

in terms of unofficial languages, i can speak pig latin, op talk and 
]-[@><><()]2 (haxxor).


----------



## TIERAsta (May 16, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

english is my first language.  but i also speak hawaiian.


----------



## StphVal (May 17, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak English, Spanish, Portuguese and Italian


----------



## ductapemyheartt (May 17, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

english, spanish, french, and i can translate latin.


----------



## sparkler (May 19, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, and i can speak/understand basic Welsh...


----------



## Thelandri (May 25, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English is my first language, but been learning german at school for about 6 years. I'm not fluent by any means. And next year I'm crashing gcse italian and hopefully learn scots gaelic in the near future.

I'm desperate to be multi lingual ^-^


----------



## thestarsfall (May 27, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak english fluently..haha...

and then un petit peu de francais (living in Canada's capital will do that to ya) 

and un poco espanol cuz I took it in college....

I get them mixed up at times though and I will try to say something in french and switch in some spanish words...

Frenglish is pretty easy to learn too and thats what most ppl speak around here in Ottawa anyways


----------



## vchen (May 28, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, Cantonese and Taishan.


----------



## MACHOMULA (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Fluent Spanish and English.


----------



## Hustle~Marsalis (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

100% fluent in English
Highly proficient but not quite fluent in French
A fw random scrapings of Spanish

After I'm fluent in French I'd like to learn Yoruba


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English and Japanese.  

Minasama hajimemashite. O genki desuka?


----------



## Miss World (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Arabic and English fluently... a bit of French/Italian/Greek but I didn't finish up my beginner classes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and now I'm interested in learning Japanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




forgot to add, Urdu! I understand it, but don't speak it much.


----------



## heroinisntreal (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Fluent in English, Spanish, and Italian I can manage myself with French and Portuguese and learning Japanese


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak Vietnamese and English fluently. I've taken 1 year of French I & II during high school.


----------



## KAIA (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Padmita* 

 
_My fiancé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! From which part of Peru are you??_

 
Sorry for the late post.. I'm from Lima , the capital.


----------



## krystalena (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Greek was my first language, so i am fluent in Greek, and obviously English...


----------



## Triskele (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khalia25* 

 
_English and Japanese.  

Minasama hajimemashite. O genki desuka? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Atashi mo ^_^ 

Although I understand more than I can speak, because of a VERY LONG break in my studies. I got up to 3rd year university level and then had to stop due to monetary issues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But every so often, I'll get a japanese person in my store and I'll get to talk to them. It's nice.


----------



## mena22787 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

english (my 1st language) and i've taken 6 years of french and consider myself, as another specktraette put it, highly proficient but not fluent.  within the next year i'll begin studying farsi (persian/iranian)


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, Spanish, PigLatin and Irp (a made up language from somewhere)


----------



## Wezza (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Who knew there were so many ppl who spoke Arabic on this forum? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also speak Arabic, English and French. 

I'm adding the dancin' bananas cause I think they're really cool. haha..


----------



## *_* (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wezza* 

 
_Who knew there were so many ppl who spoke Arabic on this forum? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Arabic is my first language. English is a close second 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I don't really *speak* French, but I understand it quite well.

I also know a bit of Japanese, but that's just a byproduct of watching too much anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also speak C#, Php and C++ ... but that's a totally different thing


----------



## cocolulu (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Japanese and English. (Japanese is my native language)
I've been living in the US for 3 years to learn English, but I'm going back to Tokyo in a month...


----------



## fingie (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

english is my first language but I took French in high school and know a bit of ASL (American sign language).


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

(we have sumthing in common ^^) I speak English, French (my parents speak french also), and I know Sign Language (ASL)


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak ENglish mostly raised speaking spanish and I live in Italy so I speak Italian too ...fluent in all ..although my Italian is the one that needs the most refreshing and practice ..and im learing Japaneese ! but my Japaneese is like that of a 3 year old lols.


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak english and a lot of Japanese. I used to be fluent in Mandarin, but haven't used it in a long time.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English and Bad English are the only two things I speak Fluently  However I am semi fluent in French and I know a few words of Spanish and Gaelic. I plan to become fluent in Gaelic, French, Russian, Japanese and Mandarin and perhaps a small amount of German.


----------



## IChooseYOO (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

i speak both english and korean fluently. (thanks to eight hellish years of korean school.)

i learned spanish for about three years in high school. i can translate text like no other. but that's about the extent of my spanish education. 

i'm learning conversational mandarin to communicate with one of my baby cousins.

i plan on taking a class on japanese in college as well. :]



it's amazing to see how international specktra is.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English is my numero uno.. and Vietnamese.. although I understand my parents.. it's VERY hard for me to respond in a full Vietnamese sentence. What a shame!

I took two or three years of spanish in high school... and didn't learn CRAP!


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Taiwanese and English fluently!
Limited Japanese and Chinese.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Just English.  But I took Spanish for 5 years (you'd think I could speak it, but boy you loose it quick when you don't use it) so I can parse out words and have a decent understanding of what's being said.  I would love to learn French and Italian some day...and then visit those countries!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak arabic and english


----------



## lizardprincesa (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Wow!  Specktra is sooo international,  multi-ethnic, culturally rich. Beautiful!
I speak fluent English & Spanish. I can understand some Yiddish & Hebrew, as well as Italian, and some French...I know a few words of Otomi (indigenous language spoken in a few areas of Mexico) I know ~smatterings~ of Japanese and Korean.

Happy Weekend, everybody! xxCherylFaith


----------



## Miss uppity (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English is my first language, good knowledge of French and Irish but not fluent and i'm learning spanish at the moment.


----------



## woopsydaissy (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, Portuguese(semi-fluent), and Spanish(more-than-Portuguese)
ha It's hard learning Portuguese in Missouri! But I come from a mixed family, and my mother is Brazilian, so it helps.


----------



## Enkuli (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak Finnish, English, Swedish und ein bissen Deutch. I like to think that I speak fluent English but I have to admit that writing it is somehow much harder. I have been a tutor for exhangestudents and I noticed a funny thing. This russian girl spoke and understanding between us was great, but a boy from Belgium made me grazy. I just didn't understand anything he said. And he was so damn tall too that it was really hard to understand him.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak English, Tagalog ( a few different dialects..) and spanish


----------



## iheartcolor (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

This thread is so cool!  I am jealous of all of you - I only speak English!  I have been wanting to get a "learn a language" CD or something so I can listen in the car or on my iPod.

I better get crackin'!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Lauren


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak English and French fluently.
Used to speak Spanish when I was a lot younger, would like to learn it again.
I want to learn to speak Gaelic, Latin and Italian.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I'm efficient in English, Tagalog, Spanish, and some japanese
=) I would love to learn portuguese I think it's gorgeous!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, German, and Spanish are all fluent, but I can understand some Portuguese from what I know about Spanish.  I am studying Russian right now, but I have also studied Arabic.  I've studied many other languages for their structure exclusively, but those are really the only ones that I've tried to learn for conversational purposes.

Right now I'm also learning Low German (I know it's very oversimplified to say "Low German" since there are so many kinds).


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak English fluently (native language).  I used to speak Jamaican patois, but I not anymore.   I also could read French, but not so much anymore.  I had four years of Mandarin in high school, but I remember a few phrases.


----------



## persephonewillo (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English.

i can speak a little french, german and dutch (i understand dutch fluently, but i have trouble taking what i understand and actually speaking it).


----------



## nashoba95 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

1st english.  and been teaching myself japanese for 3 years now. know a few phrases. have co-workers who help me too.  trying to get my 12 yo son into a japanese class or tutor.  also learning how to write kanji.  i think it is one of the most beautiful style of calligraphy.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Serbian and English.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I was raised speaking Cantonese, and I use to yell at my older brother and sister for speaking English when they started school. I couldn't understand a thing!!! then i started school, and now i'm fluent in English and Cantonese. Actually, my English is better than my Cantonese. haha

I took French up until gr.9, then took spanish for a yr, but can't remember a thing!

Then I took Korean and ASL (American Sign Language) in university. Forgot my Korean, but still remember some of my ASL. That class was so fun even though we couldn't talk.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Ohh I forgot to add that I would like to learn BSL (British Sign Language) too!


----------



## Vlada (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Russian as my mother tongue, english as my standard language, greek, french, italian and german as secondary languages (and a couple of phrases in Ukrainian, which is my father's country :]).  I'm absolutely in love with German, though!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak Dutch and English (both British and U.S.) fluently and German conversationally. I also understand/speak reasonable French and a little bit of Spanish. 

I can also read/understand South-African (a language that resembles the Dutch language a lot) and Pennsylvania Dutch, which is basically a mixture of old German and Dutch.

Most Dutch people speak multiple languages, since (British) English, French and German are mandatory in highschool.


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

my first language is spanish and im fluent in spanish and at a conversational level in italian. i lived in spain for a few years and ive been learning italian for a while now as well


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

WOW! you guys are great. I speak English and fluent MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Kiseki (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Portuguese, English, French, Spanish and medium Japanese skills.
I can understand Italian if I hear or read it, but can't speak it.


----------



## duckduck (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I can speak and understand English, Spanish, and some Chinese. Oh, and M/U. I can speak a lot of that


----------



## Bonbonroz (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak French and English fluently, my German and my Italian are quite good (but a huge lack of practice make them worse) and I also speak conversational Arabic. And after 3 months in China, I've learned some stuff but not enough to have a clever discussion with anyone!


----------



## enig (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak English, Chinese, Malay, Bahasa Indonesia, Hokkien, Teochew (which are chinese dialects), Arabic, German. 

I wanna learn em all!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Erm, English and jibberish. 

I can also say 'I am 12 years old' in German (I'm 26!)... I did lessons for 3 years and that's that best I can manage, there really is no hope!


----------



## Primula (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I'm only fluent in Danish and English, really. (And, since it is often claimed that Scandinavian languages are so alike, I must add that I only understand a little bit Swedish and Norwegian.) I also understand German quite well, and I dabble in Italian and Russian. 

I took Latin in high school and almost failed, soo...


----------



## pahblov (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak English and Mandarin Chinese and I'm working on French


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

english ( obv)
french (studied it in school for 5 years)
and a tiny bit of Spanish and Italian


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak Spanish fluently (mother tongue), English, a bit of French and understand Italian and Portugese although i can't speak either, except for a few Italian words and phraces lol.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Just English and some French.


----------



## lahlalove (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak a little of Mandarin, fluent in Cantonese and English....learned French for like 5 years but that went to waste. ha


----------



## Brittni (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak BLONDE.


----------



## Nadeshda (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak Portuguese (my mother language) and English fluently. I had 3 years of German and 3 years of French, but I have forgotten most of what I learned, although I can still carry a basic conversation.


----------



## pat (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I am fluent in English, I understand Tagalog, speak in "broken" Tagalog, and know very little Spanish "si, no, si como no" LOL... (Spanish teacher sucked).


----------



## poddygirl (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I can speak Spanish enough to get by and can understand and translate French fairly well - forget the speaking bit. DH is fluent in French which is helpful on vacations. Oh yes, I'm also fluent in MAC and LV


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English and Polish fluently. A little bit of French (thanks Canada) heheh


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

hmm
i speak hebrew (first lang) , english and arabic
my favorite is arabic


----------



## gardenteaparty (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*






  there are so many of you who speak a lot of languages!
I'm fluent in English, Maltese and Italian, and conversational French.  I sooo want to learn Japanese


----------



## revinn (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I'm fluent in French (six years of French Immersion, baby), and my first language is English. I speak the teeniest bit of Gaelic (I went to a Gaelic college for a few weeks ages ago), and I can speak passable Spanish. I'm taking a Spanish language course this summer, so hopefully I'll be a little more accomplished in that language in the fall. I'd love to learn German and maybe Mandarin as well.


----------



## Trista (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I am fluent in English and Spanish and I do know conversational Italian (enough to get by when I'm in Italy ). I use to understand Portuguese better when I was younger but I have forgotten so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So that's the next language I need to apply myself to learn.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

i'm fluent in spanish and english, i speak a bit of german and can understand a lot of french


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I am fluent in Persian (mother tongue), English and French. I have a basic grasp of German as well but i want to be more fluent.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I can speak fluently Italian, Spanish and of course English. I can understand French and can say some phrases thanks to my French Grandmother. I know some Japanese, used to spend the summers in Japan when I was a kid so I know the basics to survive. lol. 

I want to learn Arabic.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, Russian, French-ish


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak only Russian and English. But I would like to learn Spanish and German.


----------



## tripwirechick (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Fluent in English, fairly fluent in French and also know some Spanish.


----------



## basoo (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

i speak Arabic & English  .


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak English and Malayalam very fluently, pretty good with Arabic, and I can speak basic Spanish conversation,  and I know enough German to make fun of and insult my friend.


----------



## User93 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Spanish, English, Russian, French (need practice with it though)


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

German as my mother tongue and English very well. At school I also learned French and Italian.


----------



## Winnie (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, Cantonese and a little Hakka (chinese dialect)
French and German school level
Can understand a little Japanese, but only took a summer course!


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English and Aussie slang.


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Portuguese, Spanish, English, French and Italian, however the last two I don't practice a long time a go but I can understand.
One curious thing is every time I'm in Spain I always talk in Portuguese and I always receive the feedback in Spanish and we can have a good conversation in two different languages without misunderstanding the meaning of words. Its fun, I can tell! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next language I would love to learn in the near future is definitely German. I love so many things in Germany, specially the great Doro Pesch in the Warlock time (80’s) and other amazing bands. I was in Germany once and it was such a great experience.


----------



## pattycakez (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

english and polish fluently
took spanish 2 semesters in collegee and some hs .. ehh not to good at speaking it though.
and i would really love to learn german also !


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak English and French Fluently and my Italian is quite good. I understand perfectly and I can Read and speak it. I have difficulty writing though,


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English and Spanish fluently, conversational Russian, a few words  and phrases in French and German.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, y Espanol.

Quero aprender falar portugese. Eu não sou fluente nesse langueage, mas gostaria de ser. ( I want to learn Portugese. I would like to be fluent, but I'm not, and I would like to be.)


----------



## alehoney (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

speak-read-write (fluent) English, Spanish and Portuguese. Speak Japanese but not fluent (can read and write somewhat i don't have the kanji down yet..)


----------



## kurisuteru (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak Tagalog, English and French quite fluently. Although my French sounds more Quebecer than "Parisien" (but I can turn the Parisian on command). I also speak Spanish, although not as fluently! Gotta love globalization!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak both English and Spanish fluently. 

I can understand some French and Portuguese but I can't speak them at all haha.


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

i can speak polish, english..
also i used to learn some languages like: russian, french and german but im not that good


----------



## goldspice (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Speak Urdu and Hindi which are quite similar..and urdu incorporates persian and arabic alot, although i cant write or read the language though! (sad) And Functional Spanish..it sure came in handy when i was working at a bank.


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Russian, Spanish, Italian and of course English. Im probably abit rusty now though.


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English and Spanish fluently, can read bits and pieces of Hira- and Katakana (enough to say the word, but not enough to know what it means! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Kanji no way, but am working on it.


----------



## Ikara (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Catalan, Spanish, English, 4 years learning Russian at uni and who knows why cuz I can hardly say anything lolz, also learnt some French and Italian


----------



## Vesu (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Wow. So much talent on this board.

My first language was English and Sicilian. Have lost fluency in the latter but picked up Indonesian (and a smattering of Tetum) in my teens when I lived in Indonesia for a year.

I would_ love_ to learn Arabic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Dania and Fairuz have taught me much but to live in an Arabic speaking community as I did in Sydney would be great to be in again.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English and I am very good in French-written and reading I could use some help, since I haven't taken a class in 3 years, and spoken is difficult sometimes at first, because I start rushing too much and forget all the proper forms sometimes, but I sound very authentic to many people. My high school prof de Francais was from Alsace, so in a way I guess I picked up the accent from her. 

Then my English can go to Canadian/Southern/New Yorker accents at the drop of a hat...people are like "Where are you from" and they're shocked when I tell them that I'm a born and bred Seattleite.

I would love to learn Croatian and Russian though, as well as Hindi...


----------



## genie707 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I was born in the us but my parents taught me to speak punjabi and english, but i many speck english


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

my first language is English. I grew up with German, French and Spanish  because my family is...diverse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mom speaks about 10 languages fluently, so I tried to pick up from her what I could. 

Right now I'm working on German, Latin, Greek, Russian and Arabic. I have to learn them for the masters program I want to get into. 

I'm just glad that I speak English because I want to move to Melbourne with my fiancé and one of the requirements that we were told was fluency in English.


----------



## RaynelleM (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English and I learnt Arabic and French in school. Arabic, I've mostly forgotten cuz it's been 11 yrs since I left the Middle East, I just remember words and a few phrases (and alot of swear words lol). French, I can read and write but I suck at speaking it.
I had learnt Marathi when I was very young (grades 1-3) in India but I've completely forgotten that. I also took Hindi for one year but then moved to the Middle East and never had to study it again.
I would love to learn Portuguese, my grandfather spoke it and my dad knows a bit ... also Spanish which I was kinda teaching myself but didn't really pick it up.


----------



## pratbc (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I am sooo impressed at the diversity on this board and how educated everyone is!  Makes me feel silly only knowing 2 1/2 languages, hehe.
Spanish was my first language. I spent my first 7 years living in Miami.  As a Cuban in Miami you don't really have the need for english, hehe.  I learned English when we moved about 70 miles north and I started school.  I have no Spanish accent when I speak English, so no one can ever tell that it wasn't my first language.
I took French from 1st grade-12th grade.  That's my 1/2 language!  I went to Paris right after graduating high school and I could hold my own in a conversation.  Now that it's been 11 years since, my French is a bit rusty.


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Argh i'm so jealous of people who can speak arabic. I would really, really love to learn this language but i'm finding even the alphabet a lil dificult lol


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

i speak italian, german and english(good but not perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im working on it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English and Punjabi and a little Urdu.

I'd *love* to learn Korean!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Wow im pathetic, being a 4th generation american i only speak english, and being asian i hardly know anything about my cutural background.  My great grandparents are the last to be bilingual in my family, not even my parents are. Sad right?

My husband is hispanic he speaks spanish and fililpino since he was born in spain and rasied in the philpines, lucky bum,  I asked him if his dreams were in spanish and oddly they are, pretty cool.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Argh i'm so jealous of people who can speak arabic. I would really, really love to learn this language but i'm finding even the alphabet a lil dificult lol_

 
I feel exactly the same way! I would totally love to learn Arabic! It's such a beautiful language and I know so many people who know it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Makes me feel stupid tho, cause I can't seem to pick it up.


----------



## lindas1983 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I never could take to learnng other languages i failed french spanish and irish at school but yet got A's and A*'s in all my other subjects.  

I did try hard to learn but I guess my brain just is wired that way.


----------



## concertina (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I have tried so many times to learn several languages: German, Spanish, ASL...and I just can't....my brain just....goes *splooshie*...

I feel like just another dumb, stereotypical American...my next step is to try the Rosetta Stone programs...


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English (of course... lol) and Farsi (Persian/Iranian) and some spanish (I can read it better than I can speak it lol, 3 years of it in school)


----------



## Boasorte (May 27, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak a little Portuguese


----------



## hawaii02 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English and some Spanish (4 years in middle school and/or high school)


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 28, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English (my first language), Haitian creole and a little french!


----------



## Lapis (May 28, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English is my mother tongue, I also speak my home country's dialect.

Took French 5 years was fluent lost it when I moved to the US 6 years ago because I no longer had anyone to talk with, Spanish I took 3 years never was good but it was more the teacher (I hated her), I had a friend who spoke Portuguese but all I kept from that was the ability to curse, I know some Chinese from my ex step bro, but that was hide and sneak learning my step mother didn't want me to learn it.
I am going to try Spanish again and see how it goes


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 28, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, Hindi, Kashmiri (I suck at it!), Punjabi (Just enough to save my skin) .... That is a terrible list!! I wanna learn German though


----------



## kittykit (May 28, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English is my first language, fluent in Mandarin, Finnish (read-write-speak but my skill is getting rusty) and some basic Czech and Slovak.


----------



## crystalclear (May 28, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I used to speak Gaelic reasonably well as a young child, however, since my parents couldnt speak it I lost it when I started primary school.  I learned German at school but am really bad at it now and I lived in Denmark for a short while and learned some Danish (speaking was always terrible and writing is now a problem but can read basic Danish still). I always confuse some of the German and Danish.
Learned to transliterate Ancient Greek (which I was good at) at uni and some Latin (which I was really really bad at and despite having a mark of 72% in the essay I nearly failed the module as my exam was such a disaster).
English is my main language but since I'm from Scotland I know Auld Scots and Scots is the main dialect spoken where I'm from but until the SNP got in speaking it in school was discouraged (I know alot of people dont consider these to be real but most of the people I know do). They made us read Doric (a dialect from NE Scotland, I'm from Glasgow where not many people really know it) in the final year at school for English which was a complete nightmare (I wish I had known the copy we were given was in Doric but the hard copy sold in town was in fact in English...)

So I know a little of a few languages but hope to do Japanese next year and in third year (at the very least and hopefully my CV will look less crap and I less of an idiot when they ask about the level I speak of a language...)


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 28, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak english as my first language, but i can also speak a little bit of french and maori


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (May 28, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

english, gaeilge (irish gaelic) and a bit of french.


----------



## Yushimi (May 28, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, Cantonese, Mandarin, Hakka, French, Korean.
Fluent in all. 

I used to know Spanish and a tad of Italian. But all my latina friends moved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so my Spanish just died off. But it sparks back up once in awhile if I hear it again


----------



## fets (May 29, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak Chinese (both Cantonese and Mandarin) fluently, good English I would say.
I learned 2 years of Spanish in high school, but I have totally forgot about all of them.
I took Japanese as minor in college, but not very good on it. I think my reading is better than speaking.
I also took 1 semester of ASL.
Learned limited Taiwanese from my family.


----------



## Tahti (May 31, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, Finnish, Irish and some French and Swedish..


----------



## SpringDancer (May 31, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak Hebrew and English. I know a bit of French, Arabic, Russian and Spanish - I wish I had the time and energy to actually learn how to speak them..


----------



## chrissyclass (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English, Kapangpagan, and Tagalog. And I have this uncanny ability to speak to babies. lol No Joke!

Oh and just for a change I'd like to try speaking in a different accent. Maybe British or Australian...like Madonna or Tina Turner did. Hmmmm...


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

english, chinese (mandarin), and russian (have studied it for 2+ years). i also took french and spanish in high school, and remember bits of german.


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak English, a little bit of French and Spanish. I can understand German and Cree, and i want to learn Japanese.


----------



## sassyclassy (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak English, conversational Cantonese (honestly not that great at it, I get made fun of all the time by my family, lol) et un peu de francais. My written and reading and listening is pretty good but my speaking is mediocre.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I'm fluent in English, Spanish, Hungarian and Hebrew. I know a pretty good bit of Japanese and Korean as well. 

I'm dying to learn French or Italian thoughhhh. =]


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addict_77* 

 
_English, german and hungarian...all fluently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

van ön valójában magyar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 amit tehát izgató! nem tudom akárki máshol ki beszél ez! az anyám nyelv!


----------



## iShadow (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

American English and Spanish fluently, though I tend to stumble over colloquialisms. Working on Arabic. I can't wait to be back in school and study Arabic with real people again... Portuguese I can read and understand the majority of it, but if it's spoken to me, I'm hopeless. The accent is far too European for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm determined to at least be able to get by with my Arabic and eventually Farsi, I'd love to learn Urdu and Quechua toooo :l

I'm so sad I grew up in the states... so many missed language opportunities


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_American English and Spanish fluently, though I tend to stumble over colloquialisms. Working on Arabic. I can't wait to be back in school and study Arabic with real people again... Portuguese I can read and understand the majority of it, but if it's spoken to me, I'm hopeless. The accent is far too European for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm determined to at least be able to get by with my Arabic and eventually Farsi, I'd love to learn Urdu and Quechua toooo :l

I'm so sad I grew up in the states... so many missed language opportunities_

 
wow, I'm impressed! I can teach you Farsi if you want


----------



## iShadow (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_wow, I'm impressed! I can teach you Farsi if you want
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm so dang auditory, if I thought I'd retain anything I'd totally take you up on it. D:


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak A'Murikan Aynglish.
Also I know Ga and French.

And I do a pretty good Vietnamese accent if that counts for anything. :/


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_English, Finnish, Irish and some French and Swedish.._

 

I wish I could speak Irish Gaelic, I have no contact with my Irish family at all, I'm dripping with jealously....lol


Does anyone in here speak Dutch? After Portuguese that is my second favourite language


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I was born in the US so I speak English (of course). I also speak Cantonese, Mandarin, Taiwanese, Toisanese (dialect of Cantonese), and understand some Tagalog (especially when they're gossiping about me!!) lol. I am Chinese and Filipino. English was my first language and the one I'm most comfortable with. I speak a mixture of Cantonese and English with my mom and English with my dad and his side of the fam (my dad's dad moved to the US when he was just a teen) and my mom's side doesn't speak much English so I speak either Cantonese, Mandarin, or Taiwanese to them. I only spoke Toisanese with my dad's mom but since she passed, I don't speak it much anymore. Other than speaking Chinese with my mom and her side of the family, I rarely ever speak it so I sound reallllly weird but I understand it fluently. Lol.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I speak A'Murikan Aynglish.
Also I know Ga and French.

*And I do a pretty good Vietnamese accent if that counts for anything. :/*_

 



LoL!!


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_I was born in the US so I speak English (of course). I also speak Cantonese, Mandarin, Taiwanese, Toisanese (dialect of Cantonese), and understand some Tagalog (especially when they're gossiping about me!!) lol. I am Chinese and Filipino. English was my first language and the one I'm most comfortable with. I speak a mixture of Cantonese and English with my mom and English with my dad and his side of the fam (my dad's dad moved to the US when he was just a teen) and my mom's side doesn't speak much English so I speak either Cantonese, Mandarin, or Taiwanese to them. I only spoke Toisanese with my dad's mom but since she passed, I don't speak it much anymore. Other than speaking Chinese with my mom and her side of the family, I rarely ever speak it so I sound reallllly weird but I understand it fluently. Lol._

 

Damn girl! lol U know like 232938 languages! I would love to learn Chinese, but the only words I know is 'thank you'
and ni-hao (learned that from Kai-lan)


----------



## Ninahita (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

my mother language is german, but i also speak spanish, dutch, french and a little bit farsi. i haven't used french for a long time now, so i'm probably completely out of practice


----------



## jungleland (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I'm native Italian, I can speak English, French ( that was so much better than my Englis but now I'm very rusty), some German, some Dutch, I pretend to speak Spanish ( never studied it but I can understand a lot), the same with Portuguese and I know more or less 5 words each of Mandarin and Japanese, I'm planning to get classes of the latter!

Uh, I almost forgot, my son can speak in English and Italian,  knows some Dutch and is studiyng Japanese.
And he's 9!
Mode mother glowing with pride off


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

i speak arabic it's my mothertongue  .. and i concider my self very good in english i can understand it very well and i can express my self using it .. i know some french i took it in HS and collage i also studied spanish but forgot most of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it's nice to know that many of u liked to learn arabic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would love to help anyone who's interested!


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

wow arabic? That's very impressive I wish I had the attention span to learn it, where I live so many people speak it!


----------



## moonlit (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

I speak English, hindi, rotten tamil and urdu

I can only read Arabic (I cant understand)

I also know french- writing and reading, cant speak uggH I love french

so if there are some languages I wana learn and speak well its
french
arabic
spanish
italian
greek


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_I speak English, hindi, rotten tamil and urdu

*I can only read Arabic (I cant understand)*

*I also know french- writing and reading, cant speak uggH I *love french

so if there are some languages I wana learn and speak well its
french
arabic
spanish
italian
greek_

 
don't u hate that? That's how I am with Portuguese, I can read, speak, and write, but if someone doesn't talk UBER slow, I won't understand a word


----------



## makeba (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

wow ladies!!!! i am jealous.

i would love love to learn arabic, desert rose


----------



## fintia (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

My main language is Spanish and 2nd is english. I can understand a little bit of portuguese and a few words of french! haha


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

English of course, and bits and pieces of Spanish from jr high and high school. I would love to learn Italian.


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: What languages do you speak?*

Not many!  I speak English fluently and I am almost fluent in my country's language, Welsh.  In my area, it's sort of 50/50 spoken with English but the further towards the English border you go, the more English is spoken.  I also speak some schoolgirl French and Spanish.


----------



## Ulrikke (May 16, 2010)

I speak norwegian and english.
I can also speak some basic german and spanish.
Being norwegian I also understand swedish and danish.


----------



## vintageroses (May 16, 2010)

mmmmh interesting thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I speak: 
English (first lang)
Mandarin 
Hokkien 
Malay
Korean (Just enough to hold a convo)
Cantonese (I understand it, don't really speak)

I really want to learn Jap & Spanish!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 16, 2010)

I speak:
English
Spanish
Dutch
Papiamento (Language from the Caribbean island I'm from)

I understand:
German and some Portuguese

I would like to learn
Italian
French 
Portuguese
Better German


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (May 17, 2010)

I speak:
English
French
Spanish
Japanese (conversational only!)

and I understand every bit of Tagalog - I just don't speak it


----------



## Boasorte (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I speak:
English
Spanish
*Dutch*
Papiamento (Language from the Caribbean island I'm from)

I understand:
German and some Portuguese

I would like to learn
Italian
French 
Portuguese
Better German_

 
how did u learn?


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 18, 2010)

I speak English, Portuguese, and Spanish. Portuguese was my first language, but after I moved to America, I picked up English quick (thankfully) and I feel more comfortable speaking English now. I still speak Portuguese every day at home and I know Spanish because the languages are very similar. The only trouble I have sometimes is remembering what words are different from Spanish to Portuguese.

I took French in high school but the only things I can remember are "Can I please go to the bathroom" and "My name is Isabel" lol

I would love to learn Italian and French.


----------



## xFlossy (May 18, 2010)

I just speak English, a tiny bit of Italian (I can count from 1 to 15 lol) and I would love, love, LOVE to learn French!


----------



## Boasorte (May 18, 2010)

I speak English!!!
I need to pick up on my Portuguese, and get back on learning German, I stopped because of school and stress.

Although, I can read and write in Portuguese, I still can't speak it without sounding crazy!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_how did u learn?_

 
I'm from the Dutch Caribbean. The offical language of the island is Dutch. School is taught in Dutch. I've been living here in the states since very young but my entire family still speaks Dutch. Everyone except my Grandmother speaks it.


----------



## dietcokeg (May 18, 2010)

Fluent in: English and Arabic

I have a good level of french -  My goal is to be  fluent in French by the end of the summer


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 18, 2010)

I coulda sworn I already replied to this thread lol! Maybe it was a similar one. I speak:

- Persian (mother tongue)
- English
- French

I would love to learn German some day.


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I speak English!!!
I need to pick up on my Portuguese, and get back on learning German, I stopped because of school and stress.

Although, I can read and write in Portuguese, I still can't speak it without sounding crazy!_

 
Where did you learn Portuguese?


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 18, 2010)

I speak English and Vietnamese. I only know how to say a few phrases in Spanish from prior Spanish classes. Guess I should have paid more attention.


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2010)

English, Spanish, Italian, Portuguese, and convo French.. wish I could learn  Chinese tho!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 18, 2010)

I speak French, English, German and i understand Egyptian dialect.
I'd like to learn Hebrew!


----------



## QueenOfSnark (May 18, 2010)

English and Japanese. To those who want to learn Japanese-- DON'T! It's INCREDIBLY difficult and requires lifelong dedication to get beyond "My name is ____". I'm a masochist, so I enjoy the punishment. It'll be worse when I have to learn classical Japanese in grad school.

I SHOULD know Tagalog because of my mom, but I only know curse words and body parts >_>

I'd LOVE to learn Mandarin, Cantonese, and Korean.

こんなに日本語ができるけど、まだまだです。　 :/
(Though I know so much Japanese, I'm still not perfect.)


----------



## Nicala (May 18, 2010)

I speak fluent English & Spanish. I took a semester of German. I liked it, but the grammar rules are confusing! Might take it again in college though.


----------



## Boasorte (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaxo812* 

 
_Where did you learn Portuguese?_

 
I'm teaching myself! And it's killing me that I can't speak nor understand it when someone is speaking really fast. Right now I'm watching Mulheres Apaixonadas on Youtube, and the Portuguese is crazy fast!!!


I can speak enough to ask for/give simple directions, questions, and hold a simple conversation. My reading is much better


----------



## Boasorte (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenOfSnark* 

 
_
I SHOULD know Tagalog because of my mom, *but I only know curse words and body parts >_>*
)_

 
Why is it when  people always seem to know curse words, body parts, and the numbers up to 10 when it comes to another language?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol


----------



## ReveNoir (May 18, 2010)

I speak English, French and Spanish fluently, and speak passable Italian (quite limited, though - it's been a while since I took classes).

I'd love to learn German, Russian, and Mandarin!


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I'm teaching myself! And it's killing me that I can't speak nor understand it when someone is speaking really fast. Right now I'm watching Mulheres Apaixonadas on Youtube, and the Portuguese is crazy fast!!!


I can speak enough to ask for/give simple directions, questions, and hold a simple conversation. My reading is much better_

 
That takes some dedication to teach yourself a new language...and that's so cute that you're keeping up with the novella's on youtube lol...if you ever need any help, just ask


----------



## Stephy171 (May 19, 2010)

I speak spanish and arabic fluently... as well as english obviously hahah and i dabble in french i can keep a basic convo... i really want to learn italian!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 19, 2010)

Curse words are the essential, once you know them, you're pretty much set to survive LOL.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Why is it when people always seem to know curse words, body parts, and the numbers up to 10 when it comes to another language?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol_


----------



## Boasorte (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Curse words are the essential, once you know them, you're pretty much set to survive LOL._

 





 word!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaxo812* 

 
_That takes some dedication to teach yourself a new language...and that's so cute that you're keeping up with the novella's on youtube lol...if you ever need any help, just ask



_

 
Aww obrigada. I have no idea what's going on in these novellas, but I'm suckered into them. I think once I get used to the flow of the words, it'll help me more.


----------



## Luiza_T (May 20, 2010)

I speak Portuguese (my first language) and English (self-taught). I'm not sure if I can say I'm fluent in English though. I can understand perfectly, but my writing is not that good. Still have to improve... 

When I was younger I took French classes at Alliance Française, but I don't speak the language at all. And a friend tried to teach me Danish, but since she went back to Denmark I haven't been studying and forgot most of it.

So, there are a few languages that I would love to learn:

- Persian: because of my husband's family - he taught me some words already, but I cannot write it, only speak (with a funny accent, I guess - I can't pronounce "gh", for example). 

- French: because it is such a beautiful language, and one of the official languages in Canada.

- Danish.

- German.

- Hebrew.


----------



## Kragey (May 21, 2010)

English, German, Korean, along with miscellaneous bits from a bevy of languages. I would like to learn Hindi during graduate school, and possibly some of the other Indian languages like Urdu or Tamil.


----------



## Boasorte (May 21, 2010)

A lot of people here speak/want to learn German, let's form a study group 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bahaha


----------



## BEA2LS (May 21, 2010)

Just English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I took many years of spanish in high school and college and could always read/write it but was so bad at the accent that i got frustrated and never picked up on it.
I would love to learn a second language.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2010)

Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *Kragey* 


_English, German, Korean, along with miscellaneous bits from a bevy of languages. I would like to learn Hindi during graduate school, and possibly some of the other Indian languages like Urdu or Tamil._

 
  ...


----------



## Shanti (May 22, 2010)

English is the only language I'm fluent in, but I know a bit of Spanish and French (from high school & before), and I can speak very basic Laotian (understand more than I speak).

I would like to improve on my French especially and Spanish, and I'm always up to improve my embarrassingly simple knowledge of Japanese. I want to learn Mandarin for business purposes, and sometimes pick up Korean from those dramas =P. If I could learn every language, I would...


----------



## Kragey (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_Urdu isn't Indian though it's predominantly Persian and Arabic based (that's why it's big on poetry) the script is completely different to Hindi and Gujarati (which are Indian). Hindi is regarded as an Indo-European language because of it's links to European 'romance' languages and it's grammatical structure. The Hindi/Gujarati script is like the Bengali script, I've forgotten how to describe it but I'm sure you've seen them written before.

The Urdu script is the same as Persian and similar to Arabic and it's the national language of Pakistan...don't confuse India with Pakistan lol if you have any Indian/Pakistani friends - the two countries have a very acrimonious history with wars and do not generally appreciate being mistaken for one another!

Indians generally cannot read the Urdu script, Hindi is written differently to it and also Bollywood movies are in Hindi not Urdu. Many Indians & Bangladeshis will say that they speak 'Urdu' because they watch Bollywood but they cannot read or write it or speak it classically. You will notice that Hindi does not have the glottal 'kh' letter which is fundamental in Urdu (and derived from Arabic). Most Pakistanis do not regard Bollywood movie speak as Urdu because obviously they recognise the differences. 

Sorry to sound arsey, really not my intention, just wanted to clear that really common misconception up because I always hear it repeated and it really irks me - I studied a unit on South Asian politics which is why I'm saying, can't let that learning go to waste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And now I sound like I'm showing off, so I should just shut up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am aware of what Urdu is, but I accidentally mis-represented it in this post. I meant that I wanted to learn Urdu because it's commonly used by Indian authors and poets, and South Asian literature is my area of study. Sorry about the confusion!

I'm also a huge Asian cinema fan, especially with regards to Bollywood, so I know by ear that most films do not contain Urdu.

I'm more well-versed in Indian culture than that slip-up makes me seem.


----------



## Nicala (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_A lot of people here speak/want to learn German, let's form a study group 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bahaha_

 
I agree!


----------



## Singmeanything (May 27, 2010)

I only speak english but I wish i learned spanish when I was younger. Im half Mexican and that would be soooo useful.
My parents did put me in class when I was younger and what I learned then is what I remember. Not from high school


----------



## mamadiaspora (May 29, 2010)

I speak/write French, Norwegian and English....

would love to learn Italian, Russian and Arabic!


----------



## Candy Christ (May 31, 2010)

English and quite a bit of Latin. I read it for the most part and speak it if I have to. I *hate *writing it though, it's irritating. Sometimes I understand Italian, but only Northern dialects. I know the BF speaks a bunch of languages, it makes me jealous


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_A lot of people here speak/want to learn German, let's form a study group 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bahaha_

 
Let me know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I speak

German
English

Italian 
French

(the last two ones not that good)


----------



## winwin (Jun 1, 2010)

I speak fluently:

English
French
Cantonese
Mandarin

I want to learn:

German
Spanish
Italian
Russian


----------



## stilett0s (Jun 1, 2010)

I speak French on a nearly fluent basis. I need more practice with conversing and writing in it, but I understand a lot. I'm somewhat conversational in Spanish, and often end up speaking "Spench" due to my interest in French. Not very helpful here in Texas, lol. I took Arabic one semester, and barely remember any of it. I hope to pick it up again.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 3, 2010)

I can speak English, Chinese and a bit of French. I want to learn more Greek and Spanish though.


----------



## Pannekoek (Jun 3, 2010)

I speak:
dutch (mothertongue)
english
french
german (understand it a lot better than speaking it)
a little spanish

I'd like to learn:
russian or something similar, dunno why
japanese, because i think it sounds pretty and cool
and offcourse improve my german and spanish


----------



## liibyz (Jun 5, 2010)

English, Spanish & alittle bit of French.


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 7, 2010)

i speak english, i understand but cant speak tagalog and I am learning how to speak french


----------



## charlybrown (Jun 7, 2010)

I speak Spanish and English and would love to speak italian an french as well.

Regards.


----------



## spunky (Jun 7, 2010)

english, conversational german, a little french and i'm learning swedish


----------



## xKiKix (Jun 8, 2010)

i can speak english, cantonese and mandarin (not extremely fluent)

i can also read and type in chinese characters but again not extremely fluent.

i would love to learn how to speak japanese, korean, and french


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 8, 2010)

I feel really uncultured now admitting the only language I know is English!

Is uncultured even a word? Geez I hope so considering it's the only language I know... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at school I took classes in French and Arabic but that was only for 18 months and I don't remember any of it.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 14, 2010)

*Languages You Speak!*

I speak:
-English
-Conversant French (8 years of schooling for naught -.-)
-getting there in Spanish (taking lessons)
-German vocab (WOHOO CD'S!)

I think i'll be able to pick up Italian within a few months. 
And I'm dying to learn Arabic, but I can't find anywhere in Toronto.

I'm truly angry at my parents. Their grandparents knew Portugese and Hindi, respectively and neither bothered to learn and yet they both complain about how they 'could have known.' (They're secretly jealous of my superior language skills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I would be so much further ahead with them otherwise.
I think that if I can get six languages down it'll make or break whether I get into Harvard.

How about you?
Combien des langues peut-tu parler? (Is that even right? LOL)


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Languages You Speak!*

English - fluent
Cantonese - mother tongue, but not as fluent as English

I took Korean for fun in university, but I can't remember any of it.


----------



## rosegasm (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Languages You Speak!*

English
Cantonese (I am literate too!)
Spanish (uh... ish. took classes years ago but don't remember too much haha)
Italian (took a year of this... but I can't put together a sentence anymore, lol)

Planning on revisiting Italian, as well as picking up Mandarin. I need a job, and places require me to speak Mandarin. I took classes as a kid but of course I had no patience/attention span.


----------



## tepa1974 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Languages You Speak!*

I speak English and Spanish. I took 2 years of French in high school and can still remember some of it.  I can also understand Italian and Portugese.


----------



## Penn (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Languages You Speak!*

I speak English fluently
Vietnamese and Cantonese...I can get by but I can't have a deep conversation.
I wanna learn French and Mandarin though


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Languages You Speak!*

English and conversational French.


----------



## m4dswine (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Languages You Speak!*

English native speaker
Holiday Swedish - I can read it with a bit of concentration and understand some of it when it is spoken but I can only really say enough to get by. 
Very rusty German. I can remember all the grammar and rules etc, but can't remember the actual words. I'm learning though, because I am moving to Austria next year.


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Languages You Speak!*

English and a bit of French. I want to get back into the French to get more fluent.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Languages You Speak!*

Please search before opening a new thread:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/w...u-speak-67874/


----------



## Junkie (Jul 17, 2010)

English...haha. I took french from grades 4 to 9 and can understand more than I can speak. I was somewhat conversational when I lived back home (worked in a town smack dab in the middle of 3 highways to mostly french-speaking towns and cities, so I HAD to learn).

I'm native and my great-grandmother speaks very little english - mostly Cree. I took Cree from junior kindergarden to grade 8 and remember very little as well. Its a hard language to learn as we don't have a regular alphabet, but symbols (like Russian or Arabic).

I'd love to learn my own language (Cree), French, Spanish or Portuguese, Cantonese or Mandarin, and Tagalog! Even more if I could! Like Russian or even Greek or Italian. Farsi or Urdu would be awesome too. I live in Toronto and we're a very multi-cultured city, so learning all of these would be beneficial - especially since I'm in customer service.

I even want to learn how to sign!


----------



## faetis (Jul 19, 2010)

I remember when I was a kid, I planned on being fully fluent by the time  I'm 20. I'm 20 now, haha, and can only speak English, Cantonese (mother tongue) and French fluently. I know a bit of Italian and Mandarin, and I'm studying German at the moment, but I just started, so I wouldn't say I can piece together too many sentences yet. I also took 4 years of Japanese back in high school, but don't remember much of it beyond basic greetings.


----------



## m_3 (Jul 19, 2010)

I speak English and Creole fluently. I took Spanish for 5 years (middle and high school) and can probably have a short conversation.


----------



## katred (Jul 20, 2010)

I speak English fluently and am pretty strong in French as well (my job requires me to work in both languages, although it's mostly in English, plus I live in a French city). 

I sincerely wish I spoke about ten languages, because to me it's one of the best and most useful skills you can have.


----------



## JULIA (Jul 21, 2010)

I live in Canada and we're bilingual, so I grew up speaking english and french. However I chose not to continue with any french courses in highschool, so now I can only speak french in bits and pieces. My boyfriend is polish and his dog only understands polish so I'm picking that up! I'd love to learn how to speak it fluently, but it's so complicated!


----------

